# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How Long Did Your Finasteride/Propecia Shed Last?

## Buster

Hi everyone, I started taking Finasteride early in the year and at the end of March I noticed I had become thin on the top of my head. My hair was otherwise thick there up until starting Finasteride, and I did some research and came to the conclusion that it was a result of the dreaded Finasteride shed.

But...

It's the beginning of August and I still have yet to see any regrowth in the area. I read that you should see regrowth in 3 to 4 months after you have started the shed, but I'm still thin on top with no signs of growth.

I just wanted to know how long it took others who have gone through the shed to notice any regrowth.

Thanks

----------


## alex82

nearly 9 months and  still shedding like mad  :Frown:

----------


## Buster

Alex82- When did you start the shed?

----------


## alex82

I guess within 2 months of starting (proscar split to 0.6mg per day) Hair quality is drastically worse, dry and brittle all over. lost all shine and lustre. Density at the front is so much worse now scalp very visible. Was quite dense before starting fin  :Frown:  I'm giving it until 12 months...

----------


## Buster

Your situation sounds a lot like mine.

----------


## mpbsucks

> Alex82- When did you start the shed?


 your shed ever stop?

----------


## Buster

> your shed ever stop?


 I wasn't noticeably shedding, as in I wasn't seeing hair coming out in the shower or anywhere else, but shortly after starting Fin the hair on the top became thinner, where it was thick just months before. I was hoping to for it to grow in again, but it's still the same.

----------


## alex82

Hi guys, though I'd finally post some pics. hopefully shows the extent of the shedding I've experienced since starting fin over a year ago. It is not showing any signs of stopping. in fact, it seems to be getting worse. I've shed what looks like previously good thick hair and regrown thin weak hair in its place. Also have an almost constant itching burning feeling on top of my scalp where the loss is greatest. It seems that Fin has just kicked my MPB into overdrive :Frown: 

Before





10 months





13 months

----------


## holidayrandy

> Hi guys, though I'd finally post some pics. hopefully shows the extent of the shedding I've experienced since starting fin over a year ago. It is not showing any signs of stopping. in fact, it seems to be getting worse. I've shed what looks like previously good thick hair and regrown thin weak hair in its place. Also have an almost constant itching burning feeling on top of my scalp where the loss is greatest. It seems that Fin has just kicked my MPB into overdrive
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> ...


 
Are you using rogaine, too?

----------


## ccmethinning

This is why I'm scared to get on fin.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

If propecia hasn't stabilized your hairloss at the year mark then I would switch to DUT/Avodart.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> This is why I'm scared to get on fin.


 It just means it's not working for him. I was losing a lot hair before I got on fin. I would go to bed and their would be 20 hairs on my pillow. I was going bald quick. My dad went to a NW7 pretty quickly. My shedding stopped at around the 5th month on fin. I have full head of hair now and been on it for 11 months.

----------


## Kirby_

> Hi guys, though I'd finally post some pics. hopefully shows the extent of the shedding I've experienced since starting fin over a year ago. It is not showing any signs of stopping. in fact, it seems to be getting worse. I've shed what looks like previously good thick hair and regrown thin weak hair in its place. Also have an almost constant itching burning feeling on top of my scalp where the loss is greatest. It seems that Fin has just kicked my MPB into overdrive
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> ...


 alex82, you _might_ have telogen effluvium as well as MPB. I'd have that checked out by a medical professional who is knowledgeable about hairloss ASAP (even if that means paying out a ton or so to see a dermatologist privately).

----------


## mpbsucks

> alex82, you _might_ have telogen effluvium as well as MPB. I'd have that checked out by a medical professional who is knowledgeable about hairloss ASAP (even if that means paying out a ton or so to see a dermatologist privately).


 I have the same thing going on as alex, whay do you say it might be telegon efluvium as well as mpb?

If anyone out there has had similar shedding issues and got it to stop please share how they did it and how long it took.

----------


## mpbsucks

> nearly 9 months and  still shedding like mad


 Alex, I'm sorry that is happening to you man, that sucks. I pretty much have the same thing going on too. Only difference is that finasteride stopped my hairloss dead in its tracks for four months before my massive shed started.

Did fin ever work for you at all, and please, please let me know if your shed stops. I'm coming up on one year in 3 days.

----------


## BigThinker

> Still shedding too. I know it's tough, and you can see a lot of my breakdowns and posts on the subject. You just need to ride it out, and know that you'll need 12-18 months before passing judgement.
> 
> Take heart in that over 90-something% have regrowth or maintenance from taking Finasteride, so it will almost certainly work for you. Just remember that on your bad days.


 This is what I needed to read.

God. I've never felt so miserable in my life.  Hair loss is bull shit.

----------


## Shan

yeah, that post by HL made my day too.
Also needed reassurance

----------


## mpbsucks

> I guess within 2 months of starting (proscar split to 0.6mg per day) Hair quality is drastically worse, dry and brittle all over. lost all shine and lustre. Density at the front is so much worse now scalp very visible. Was quite dense before starting fin  I'm giving it until 12 months...


 Alex, what ever happened with you man. I'm going though the same never ending shed, just hit the one month mark, I could sure use some advice

----------


## alex82

> Alex, what ever happened with you man. I'm going though the same never ending shed, just hit the one month mark, I could sure use some advice


 Hey guys, sorry for the slow update. The situation sadly is much the same with little improvement. I've tapered down to about 0.2 fin every other day. Really not sure where to turn now. Maybe avodart? Cannot really risk another shed. I'm just trying to manage the situation as best I can right now, keeping hair short, scalp clean etc. Will try to post updated photos soon.

----------


## OrdinaryUser

This is really discouraging to me, as someone who has been shedding for 4-5 months now on Fin.

----------


## TotallyScrewed

Honestly I haven't really shed at all, but, except for the first few days of being on it, it hasn't done a thing to stop my hair loss... my hair is still miniaturizing rapidly. 3.5 months. Not really sure why I'm still even bothering to take it...

----------


## Theschemer

I started on fin in February and ever since I shed about 15 hairs every time I wash my hair or shower. But when I stroke my hair I don't find any strands on my palm. I don't know if you call that shedding but that's what's happening to me, not sure if it's a good thing :/

----------


## NSix

> Hey guys, sorry for the slow update. The situation sadly is much the same with little improvement. I've tapered down to about 0.2 fin every other day. Really not sure where to turn now. Maybe avodart? Cannot really risk another shed. I'm just trying to manage the situation as best I can right now, keeping hair short, scalp clean etc. Will try to post updated photos soon.


 did alex82 have TE?

his hair got WORSE on fin...

----------


## jamesst11

> did alex82 have TE?
> 
> his hair got WORSE on fin...


 I've been on it for over 9 months now and am still shedding like crazy, hair has thinned out horribly, especially in the front and crown... Who knows what the hell to make of this drug.  I am not fear mongering, but I have read a lot of accounts similar to Alex's and my own.   I personally doubt the 90% thing.

----------


## Sanchez123

I am in same situation as Alex82. Lost more then 50% density in 5 months on propecia. Should i switch to dutasteride?

----------


## Bb87

> I started on fin in February and ever since I shed about 15 hairs every time I wash my hair or shower. But when I stroke my hair I don't find any strands on my palm. I don't know if you call that shedding but that's what's happening to me, not sure if it's a good thing :/


 
Is that for real? If 15 hairs is all you have left over in the bath/shower then you have no worries at all!

----------


## Sanchez123

> Hey guys, sorry for the slow update. The situation sadly is much the same with little improvement. I've tapered down to about 0.2 fin every other day. Really not sure where to turn now. Maybe avodart? Cannot really risk another shed. I'm just trying to manage the situation as best I can right now, keeping hair short, scalp clean etc. Will try to post updated photos soon.


 Alex, can you please update how you are doing?

----------


## bba

New user here, been on propecia for 5 months right now (1mg every day), been shedding quite a lot for 1-1,5 month and more itching than before. Mainly the hairs that falling off is very thin. Hair also seems worse.
Have fin for 4 more months so I'm going to give it 9 months in total at least.

----------


## bba

another month has gone, still shedding a lot. Now It's gone 6 months. Also losing more thick hairs now.

----------


## FlightTL

I wish all you brothers all the best. May you all have full heads of hair for life...

Take care all,

and sincerely,

Thank you to Dr. Spencer Kobren, Jo Tronic, Joe from Staten Island, and Spex......and Andrew Zarian and Coco!!!!

Take care all, and God bless!!!!!

----------


## bba

Seven months. 30-50% less hair on top than when I started with fin. Less itching the last couple of weeks and don't think I shed as much now, but hair is ruined so I guess it doesn't matter.

----------


## Fatherbalding17

Hey man, did the stabilization continue/did you experience any regrowth?

----------


## bba

Almost 8 months, more back to the way it was before starting propecia when it comes to shedding, which means losing a lot some days.

Itch is better, but have started with corticosteroid because of the itch and white-yellow dots in scalp, have been struggling with those as long as the hairloss.

Don't think Propecia (for 8 months) or minoxidil (for 11months) have done anything for me, I'm below baseline (diffuse nw6 thinner). Going to use them for 4-4.5 more months.

----------


## Fatherbalding17

Did you have increased libido as well? I'm approaching 6 months and the first 3 were fine then all hell broke loose. Itchy scalp every day and shedding, now shedding kinked hairs, centimeter hairs and all the good stuff. Convinced fin gave me hyperandrogencicity, and I feel like an idiot now for even touching the crap

----------


## bba

Don't think so no. Only the shedding/itching I have felt.
First 3-3.5 months, no more shedding and itching than usual, but then the itch started to feel different, like it was deeper under the skin. The hard shedding and that special itch lasted for around 2.5 months and ended around month 6. Then back to normal. 

Thank you.

----------


## bba

9 months, same as it was at the 8 months update. Scalp slightly more itchy, not using Corticosteroid every day now.

----------


## Doktordisko

Can we get some updates?

----------


## bba

This is my last update:
I gave up treating my hairloss after around 11 months on propecia and 14 months on minoxidil. Enough money wasted, ended up as far below baseline.

----------


## Lsrf13

Ive been on Fin for a year now.  Had an initial shed, then from that point to current, the shedding out did the regrowth.  So Im losing more hair than regrowing.  Doesnt look like its stopping any time soon, as I dont see many new hairs.   I have read from highlander to give this regiment 12 to 18 months.  So it looks like Ill be weathering through this for another 6 months.  But as of right now, Fin sucks.

----------


## yjr1991

Hey Guys,

I need your help!

My history - 

27 yo Male. I started losing hair on the crown region couple of years ago. Consulted a hair transplant doc and he recommended Finasteride 1.5 mg/day. Shaved my head on March 14 2019 and started Finasteride 3 weeks ago. Now, I am not shedding my regular hair but shedding some small white, transparent hair. I also see that my overall hair has thinned. I am scared to continue Finasteride. Your inputs would be valuable here. Is what I'm experiencing normal?

----------


## Kopiko4

Same here after 4 months on finasteride. Did anyone ever recover or stabilize?

----------

